# Is M>Wave Going or did Farmers & Ranchers mess it up?



## WAV1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, They did, don't go. If anybody messes it up it is your own fault. The farmers and ranchers have been very gracious over the past fifteen years even letting people in there. The influx of all the newbies has pretty much pissed off the ranchers. All the young punks go in there with and have no respect for anything. So if you know where it is keep your mouth shut. There are enough people going there already.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

the wave is different from before, they cemented in some re-bar that is hard to see unless you look close. very sketchy, and no longer good enough to be worth it. oh well.


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

do you happen to be one of those farmers wav1?? :roll:


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Wav is right  it is all screwed up. I had the opportunity to session this wave over the past 8 summers and when we made the trip earlier this year what was a wave is now a beater hole that hammers you down on the concrete shelf and holds a boat! Also there seems to be new rocks directly behind the hole that 2 of us slammed into upside down (this could be what the ranchers put into the wave?). I took 2 rides and left. The only good about this day was 12er I drank on the way home.

I know this fuckin sucks.


----------



## WAV1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Not a farmer but have spoken to the farmers on numerous occasions. They don't like cars lined up all the way down the one lane road. 

P.S. pro-zoned as least name your self after a boat that was made in this decade...


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

The farmers/ranchers didn't screw this wave up - the boaters did. Too many boaters telling too many boaters about the wave did it in. Too much mis-behavin' messed it all up for everyone. 

Nope - I am not a farmer or rancher but understand their issue with the crowds and all. Probably too much peein' and poopin' on their land too. 

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

F*#king front rangers. See what you did.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

waves fine, never see anyone there.... And us YOUNG punks do more to help the impact then any other guy....

Ben Guska


----------



## Full_Tilt (May 3, 2004)

manskter there are some people who have lived in the state way before your stupid ass, so keep you comments to you self most likley you are from cali or texas and claim colorado as your state, as for the boaters you have to realize that they are stupid people in whatever sport you do so you can't blame it on young punks cause i have seen more older guys who are dicks at holes then younger ones


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

No way, it's our capitalistic goverment that killed the M-wave. If we didn't allow people to own land, which should be the property of all, then no farmers would care who was dorking around in a drainage ditch. 

*Viva la revolucion!*

P.S. Stay out of the bleacher hole, it's mine.


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

I think it was GW, there was never a Montrose controversy until he was elected!! :wink:


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

cant we seek immenent domain?

BEn


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

> cant we seek immenent domain?


Good idea. Just tell Gail Norton there's natural gas at the M-Wave.


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

You guys that think this might be the fault of young punks are retarted. Ben is right. I have spent time talking to the locals, and the people who play up in those hills. And i'm very respectful of what we have. And the same goes for my friends. My Aunt lives in Montrose and I have her keep her ear to the ground for any rumbling about the M-wave. If you are worried about a line at this feature your a pretty bulry boater. I have sat on the bridge for hours praying to god that someone will show up. Becasue i last about an hour bymyself, and i have seen the shit hit the fan there, and it aint pretty. Wouldn't want to be alone in there if i dislocated something. All of you need to stop bitching, it is your closed mindedness to new boateres and new ideas that will cause you to fall behind in or lose this sport you love. Think about all that it has given to you. And spread that joy. Don't rag on new boaters you were once there 2. And odds are you can't do half the tricks that Ben can. So don't act all high and mighty like you own the place. Because that little ripper will somke your ass and leave you crying in the eddie.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*MW*

Ben does tricks? Man, that guys goooood!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

kid needs a hug or something


----------



## dsteaves (Apr 8, 2005)

Punks is right! Don't go...the gate is locked anyway.


----------



## dsteaves (Apr 8, 2005)

TheKid, I have some sweet pics of you when I went there with Jared and Josh. Let me know if ya want 'em. That is if you are Alex...if not, ignore this.


----------



## sundown (Jul 16, 2005)

TheKid said:


> You guys that think this might be the fault of young punks are retarted. Ben is right. I have spent time talking to the locals, and the people who play up in those hills. And i'm very respectful of what we have. And the same goes for my friends. My Aunt lives in Montrose and I have her keep her ear to the ground for any rumbling about the M-wave. If you are worried about a line at this feature your a pretty bulry boater. I have sat on the bridge for hours praying to god that someone will show up. Becasue i last about an hour bymyself, and i have seen the shit hit the fan there, and it aint pretty. Wouldn't want to be alone in there if i dislocated something. All of you need to stop bitching, it is your closed mindedness to new boateres and new ideas that will cause you to fall behind in or lose this sport you love. Think about all that it has given to you. And spread that joy. Don't rag on new boaters you were once there 2. And odds are you can't do half the tricks that Ben can. So don't act all high and mighty like you own the place. Because that little ripper will somke your ass and leave you crying in the eddie.


*Great Post Kid*


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Still seek imminent domain ....we could generate "tax" revenue for a public purpose....I want to start a taco business right next to it....hell ya
Ben


----------



## Alex Hotze (Aug 24, 2004)

*Ya'all Need Girl Friends!*

I am soo tired of hearing this Mwave Bullshit. I think I have a little room to talk as I am one of two baoters from Montrose that actually paddles the wave. Why dosen't any one who wants to find out how the wave is running, just waste some gas $ and drive over here. Hop in for a few rides and if you hit your head on a piece of concrete/ rebar then go home and let all your friends know how fucked up the wave is. Or just get a girlfriend and stay home because the mwave sucks anyway. Some day I will own it, oh yes someday I will have my very own personal Amusement park! AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
Peace
Alex
PS Some Pics would be awesome! My eamil is [email protected]
PPS Any girls that want to surf should come to the wave for sure because they seem to complain a little less than the rest of us cry babies!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Stop it Alex, your scaring me. But when you own it, can I be your friend? And what kind of amuesment park would you have in Montrose? *******.

See you at OR.

h


----------



## Alex Hotze (Aug 24, 2004)

*The Main Attraction Won't be the wave........*

I am thinking The number one attraction will be a shooting range with tons of large artillary, may be some RPGs or somthing. The shooting range will alos have a bar where you can get only whiskey or cheap beer. The second will be the worlds sickest dirtbike track with a dirt loop or somthing and a bunch of hella fat jumps. Then will come the wave where you will be harassed by a ******* posse with tons of fireworks every time you surf! Sounds pretty sick huh? I am taking membership applications currently!
See you at OR!
Alex


----------



## dsteaves (Apr 8, 2005)

Yo Alex,
I just got back from a backcountry trip...I'll send ya some photos soon.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Alex:

I will be your first carne, and card people at the pub tent! Oh yeah!

Ben Guska


----------



## bzapski (Aug 18, 2005)

what's up is it fucked or not?


----------

